# NON LTE Unbiased opinions only. Keep SGS3? or buy the LG Nexus 4?.. GSM ONLY APPLIES



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

what do you guys think???? for this cost of this device, why wouldnt i switch??? 299 for 8 gig or 250 for the 16 gig,.. price is with NO CONTRACT.. just for the phone..... i could have that and the nexus 10 under 600... thats crazyyy...

The biggest eyecatcher to me is that Snapdragon s4 pro quad core.... its definately the greatest of all quadcores put out in these phones.....

yes or no??? i can easily sell my phone and pay no more to swap...


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

Im on Verizon so it's a no go for me.

If I was on another carrier ie. T-mo or ATT I would jump instantly on it

I do hope they release a 32GB one though


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

will i get the same 4g network that i have already on my sgs3 on tmo???


----------



## MistaWolfe (Oct 10, 2011)

Yes. Just no LTE. So you would get their pumped up 3g/faux 4g.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

MistaWolfe said:


> Yes. Just no LTE. So you would get their pumped up 3g/faux 4g.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


same exact network on my SGS3?? if i get that international version? i dont know when the tmobiles version will be out... if or around the same time.

Heres my question... if that goes for 299 8 gig or 350 16 gig, will tmobile sell them for the same price off contract??? how much would their contract price be? near free??? thats got me a little confused


----------



## The_Skul (Sep 8, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> same exact network on my SGS3?? if i get that international version? i dont know when the tmobiles version will be out... if or around the same time.
> 
> Heres my question... if that goes for 299 8 gig or 350 16 gig, will tmobile sell them for the same price off contract??? how much would their contract price be? near free??? thats got me a little confused


 phandroid.com has the details

Sent from my SCH-I535 using RootzWiki


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

T-Mobile seems to have a hard on for charging a higher contract price lately, a la GSIII and Note II. Idk why you wouldn't buy the off contract version regardless.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

interesting.. how the hell can t-mobile ramp up the price MORE then the msrp????? if thats the case, why wouldnt everyone buy it right from the playstore???? thats rediculous


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

am i currently on hspa+21 or 42???


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

No LTE = flop.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> No LTE = flop.


thread title has been more specificly edited.... sorry


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Aside from being with Verizon, two things that would keep me away from the Nexus 4.

1. Sealed battery compartment. I absolutely refuse to buy a phone that I can't carry a spare battery, and swap it out, when I want.
2. 16gb is simply not enough. I know more, and more things are being moved to the cloud, but if you're like me, sometimes your Clockwork backup folder can get up to 4gb.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Aside from being with Verizon, two things that would keep me away from the Nexus 4.
> 
> 1. Sealed battery compartment. I absolutely refuse to buy a phone that I can't carry a spare battery, and swap it out, when I want.
> 2. 16gb is simply not enough. I know more, and more things are being moved to the cloud, but if you're like me, sometimes your Clockwork backup folder can get up to 4gb.


i dont see anywhere saying that its a sealed battery


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> i dont see anywhere saying that its a sealed battery


I didn't see a full official spec release, but I know that's what was being reported pre-release.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

http://www.phonesreview.co.uk/2012/10/29/official-google-lg-nexus-4-specs-prices-and-where-to-buy/

nothing here is giving any info convincing to believe that its a non removable battery...


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

From what I have seen regarding LG's build quality I'd pass. You should feel it out in a store before you buy one. That said, the internals are amazing if you can get past the lack of an SD slot and removable battery.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

again where is anyone seeing that its a nonremovable battery??? i would like to see where people are reading this??? i dont THINK that it is....

SD slot??? thats what dropbox is for..


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

the back battery cover looks identical to what the galaxy nexus looks like


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> http://www.phonesrev...d-where-to-buy/
> 
> nothing here is giving any info convincing to believe that its a non removable battery...


Non Removable: http://www.androidcentral.com/here-s-what-lg-s-nexus-4-looks-inside


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

con247 said:


> Non Removable: http://www.androidce...-4-looks-inside


oh my....


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

but on the flip side..... wireless charging??? how does that work???


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

and regardless...... s4 pro.... 350 bucks.... can you beat it really??


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> and regardless...... s4 pro.... 350 bucks.... can you beat it really??


Price is good. Still LG though. Wireless charging is cool. You can add it to the S3 (Atleast the d2 variants)for about $20 using the palm touchstone and some copper tape.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

how do i know if im on HSPA 21 or 42??? all i know is my signal bars say H+


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> how do i know if im on HSPA 21 or 42??? all i know is my signal bars say H+


Speedtest?


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

actually i just thought of something.... the sgs3 T999 uses HSDPA network..... i dont see anywhere that its HSPA 21 or 42....

That said... if the nexus 4 uses hspa 21 or 42 and NOT HSDPA, does that mean that my service wouldnt be supported, forcing me to use Edge??


----------



## con247 (Nov 30, 2011)

I have no idea. I am not a GSM band expert. You will probably need to wait and see if the specific T-Mobile version is the same hardware as the Play Store version. (read the comments in the link)

http://www.androidce...-4-199-contract


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> thread title has been more specificly edited.... sorry


it's not about editing it yo, it's the basics, GSM or no GSM, releasing a phone in 2012 without LTE is a bad decision.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

masri1987 said:


> it's not about editing it yo, it's the basics, GSM or no GSM, releasing a phone in 2012 without LTE is a bad decision.


thats besides the point if youre on a service that doesnt support LTE (t-mobile)


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

I think Google really dropped the ball with this one. The design is great, but that's about it. It's been said though...no LTE (right away) and limited to 8 or 16 gb of storage? No thanks.

The only thing going for it is the ips screen and the processor

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I think Google really dropped the ball with this one. The design is great, but that's about it. It's been said though...no LTE (right away) and limited to 8 or 16 gb of storage? No thanks.
> 
> The only thing going for it is the ips screen and the processor
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


True but ya remember you and i both had the GN... no sd card either...

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> True but ya remember you and i both had the GN... no sd card either...


Which had more storage then both Nexus 4 models combined.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> True but ya remember you and i both had the GN... no sd card either...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


I know, that's one of the reasons why I switched to the S3







I think the N4 will appeal to the average person, for example my Dad who uses less than 8 GB of everything, but that's really not helping the other 50% who use these phones


----------



## masri1987 (Jun 29, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> thats besides the point if youre on a service that doesnt support LTE (t-mobile)


But there isn't even future lte support, like the note II

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

The fact they tried to say LTE is basically a mess is a joke. Shit even Apple finally hopped onboard. What they should have just said is VzW screwed up our Nexus name and that's why we ditched LTE this time. This phone will not sell well at all. Yes the dev support will be there but this phone will not do well overall as a consumer device, but it's a Nexus so technically that isn't the goal.

Again you can claim dropbox and google music all you want (not talking to anyone in particular btw) but that does no good when on a subway, airplane or a place with no wifi. Pics, videos, music and nice games will fill 8/16GB in no time. IMO they killed themselves as soon as they decided on that for storage. They clearly see the need for more storage as they have added a 32GB N7 so why waste time with 8/16GB phones? Yuck!


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

If Google isn't going through any carriers, I doubt the average consumer will even know it exists, unless Google displays it on their homepage or something.


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

Gotta agree with the general consensus, here. The N4 is a dud, from the word go.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> Gotta agree with the general consensus, here. The N4 is a dud, from the word go.


I understand about lte... But on t-Mobile... Wouldn't you say this is sn upgrade from the sgs3?
Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> Wouldn't you say this is sn upgrade from the sgs3?


Processor, yes. The rest of it, no. I'd actually consider it a step down.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> I understand about lte... But on t-Mobile... Wouldn't you say this is sn upgrade from the sgs3?
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


Processor yes, RAM no, screen no, storage no.


----------



## cory46 (Jun 13, 2011)

Lg nexus:
Screen: 4.7
768 x 1280 pixel resolution (320 ppi)
RAM: 
2GB

Galaxy S3:
Screen: 4.8
720 x 1280 pixels, (306 ppi)
RAM:
2 GB

So it really comes down to (moving from s3 to N4) if you have an affinity for Super Amoled and/or LTE connectivity. And if you're on TMobile already LTE is a non factor currently) I myself find the newer LCD screens to be amazing (HTC Rezound / one x and LG's newest offerings) and haven't had more than 5-8 gigs of anything stored on my phone. But to each their own.

If any gsm service providers had reliable decent service in my area I'd buy it. Also I'd like to see how the Sony camera does after some reviews.

Edit:
To add on the battery situation. From everyone I've talked to about the S3 the phone has great battery life compared to the gnex. Its the same size as the N4. Ask anyone with a RAZR HD if they are ever worried about their battery life ( S4 with 2500 mAh battery ) the N4 has an S4 Pro with 2100 mAh battery. So to me a sealed battery isn't an issue either especially if its getting (assuming its equal to the S3) 20 hours with 4 hours or so screen on time http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2270795

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

No LTE, no thanks. Sprints 3G speeds were a joke, Wimax was non existant in my area (san diego) and who knows when their LTE will show up in SD. I tried the GSM galaxy nexus route after owning a Toro. TMO's service was also a joke. Speeds were good IF i had service. So that leaves me with VZW and ATT for LTE in San Diego. But i do agree VZW ruined it with the way they handled Toro (OTA's, NFC, etc).

Also, 16gb max? They obviously found that to be a bad idea with the N7. And i use my phone a lot more than i do a tablet. Don't quite understand that.

If Google/Motorola would make a Nexus Razr with LTE capability, I'd be all over that.

Just realized I went a bit OT. If you're already with TMo and don't care about LTE then I guess its not such a big deal. But not having the option is cutting out a lot of potential customer base IMO. VZW must have really pissed google off lol.


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

cory46 said:


> Lg nexus:
> Screen: 4.7
> 768 x 1280 pixel resolution (320 ppi)
> RAM:
> ...


The Rezound? Really? That screen is awful IMO. Yuck!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

I'll be selling my International S3 & buying the Nexus 4. I should make about $100 profit.

It's a no brainer for my situation. I already don't have LTE on the International S3. The only thing I will be losing is an external sd card, so I'll use the cloud more. Plus the Int. S3, doesn't have properly working gpu (no project butter), audio, or camera (edit: I guess I should state that these are true for AOSP ROMs). So I'll gain all of the Nexus support there.


----------



## cory46 (Jun 13, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> The Rezound? Really? That screen is awful IMO. Yuck!


Ha yes the rezound. When it came out it was the first 720p screen and everyone likes to toss around ppi numbers it had more than the "darling" retina at the time at a bigger size. You may not like LCD color .. no biggie haha

See-> 
http://mobile.theverge.com/2011/11/14/2557172/htc-rezound-review

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

cory46 said:


> Ha yes the rezound. When it came out it was the first 720p screen and everyone likes to toss around ppi numbers it had more than the "darling" retina at the time at a bigger size. You may not like LCD color .. no biggie haha
> 
> See->
> http://mobile.thever...-rezound-review
> ...


Meh my wife had it and the screen didn't look good IMO but yeah it all boils down to preference.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

not to be rude, but why is LTE being the constant issue being brought up in a GSM topic where LTE is of no concern??? if this was verizon, i could see no lte being a dealbreaker, but its not here...

The processor is much better, but would i really even be able to tell???

asides from that, the screen is a hair smaller.. better? i dont know???? Im close to staying with the sgs3, however for 350, i dont know if i can go wrong with a better processor??? this is a toss up

EDIT: actuually.. not 350, it would kinda be an even trade.... just debating if its worth it for me


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

The good thing is, if you buy from Google, you won't be tied to a contract. If you're dissapointed with it, sell it and pick up another device or another S3. Only thing that stands out to me on that phone is the Nexus moniker. It'll be among the first to get the latest and greatest Android has to offer and you know the dev support will be better than the S3. I've never owned an LG smart phone, so I'd have no idea what the build quality/feel is like, same with the reception and signal.


----------



## wingchun108tek (Aug 5, 2012)

I feel that it depends on what network you are using for example if you are using T Mobile or AT&T then I don't think it's a problem to stick with only the HSPA or 3gthis is because it is rumored that the radios on the Nexus 4 are really fast and good. my main gripe with the phone is the memory if there is expendable SD card slot then I don't think there's a problem but with only 8 or 16 gigabytes of memory for me it is not enough


----------



## SlimSnoopOS (Jan 19, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> not to be rude, but why is LTE being the constant issue being brought up in a GSM topic where LTE is of no concern??? if this was verizon, i could see no lte being a dealbreaker, but its not here...
> 
> The processor is much better, but would i really even be able to tell???
> 
> ...


If you don't have any processor complaints your S3 (Snapdragon S4) then I'm sure you won't notice any issues on the Nexus 4's processor. Ideally, it will only be more power efficient but there's very few if anything that will require a quad core processor. I'm not saying it's not needed, it's just there isn't anything available that needs another two cores to perform properly. It's definitely worth it if you're on T-Mobile and have the disposable income.


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

If your choices are VZW 3G vs. LTE, then of course everyone really wants LTE, because 3G is slow.

Now hspda+ vs LTE, is not really a big deal to me, because hspda+ is fast enough for everything but downloading ROMs or very large files. Streaming videos, music & other files under 25MB is just fine on hspda+.

With that said, most Rootzwiki users are on VZW, so LTE is a big deal to them, because their only other option is 3G that just sucks.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

brkshr said:


> If your choices are VZW 3G vs. LTE, then of course everyone really wants LTE, because 3G is slow.
> 
> Now hspda+ vs LTE, is not really a big deal to me, because hspda+ is fast enough for everything but downloading ROMs or very large files. Streaming videos, music & other files under 25MB is just fine on hspda+.
> 
> With that said, most Rootzwiki users are on VZW, so LTE is a big deal to them, because their only other option is 3G that just sucks.


you mean HSDPA right because i know the s3s specs says hsdpa.

now heres a question...... the nexus 4 is HSPA+ ..... should that matter that its not hsdpa???

My concern really that if i buy it, i dont want to be stuck on EDGE.. t-mobile claims their 4g is hspa+ so....???


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I noticed that the international sgs3 also uses HSDPA

Soo my question still is........ The N4 does NOT use that network, but rather HSPA+... sooo would i get 4g on my phone?? or would i be stuck on edge??


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> I noticed that the international sgs3 also uses HSDPA
> 
> Soo my question still is........ The N4 does NOT use that network, but rather HSPA+... sooo would i get 4g on my phone?? or would i be stuck on edge??


The N4 will be fully supported on tmo's network.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

thank you


----------



## kameleongt (Jun 7, 2011)

The biggest let down is the late as I'm on Verizon but I scored one of my s3's in a straight trade for an old iPhone I had and that gs3 will pay for this new nexus for me. If I had to give up my lte for it I def wouldn't. But as you noted gsm version. Give it a go!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

I was entirely disappointed with both T-Mo and AT&T service/data speeds in my area. Even with HSPA+ it felt like dialup compared to LTE.

For this reason alone, I will be staying on Verizon.

(I know you mention non-lte unbiased opinions, but specs are a minor upgrade at best. In this day and age, it's LTE or it's not.)

Google really took a step back here, reminds me of the 4S fiasco. Although understand it's not entirely their fault.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Strizzmatik (May 14, 2012)

So much qqing. Its HSPA+ 42, that's faster than LTE in 11/12 cities that carry it, and it's an unlocked world phone with top-line specs for $300. I use a GSM GNex and the 16GB storage + HSPA 21 is sufficient for crack-flashing. More space? DropBox or buy a USB On The Go and you can triple the space. Definitely worth it for such a sick phone. Won't be supported by Sprint/Verizon because they'll insist on handling updates which makes it NOT a Nexus. Pretty simple.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I was talking to nocoast from liquid... They are all supporting that phone as well..

He said that screen is better and that s4 pro krait processor is beasttttt.... Alone worth the upgrade

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

I liked the Galaxy Nexus. I really did. It was my favorite Android phone until coming to the GS3. That being said, I grew weary of not having an external SD Card. As much as I liked the Nexus experience, I have to say that I'd never get another Nexus again unless it had removable storage. And, if it's true that the Nexus 4 doesn't have a removable battery, I really, really wouldn't get it. Android has always been about options for me.... Not just with the OS but hardware too. 
Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

SOTK said:


> if it's true that the Nexus 4 doesn't have a removable battery, I really, really wouldn't get it. Android has always been about options for me.... Not just with the OS but hardware too.
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Sorry man, It's been confirmed that the battery is not removable. It has wireless charging tho...


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

I feel this phone after reading more about it was designed for the europe markets where buying unlocked phones is quite common, still google shoud have at least made an LTE phone for AT&T and should have said Verizon dropped the ball on the gnex.

Im still hoping they release/announce a 32GB and LTE before the end of the year


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

I don't blame them from steering away from verizon... Look at the hell they went through with Verizon as they put out the galaxy nexus, delay after delay..

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> I don't blame them from steering away from verizon... Look at the hell they went through with Verizon as they put out the galaxy nexus, delay after delay..
> 
> Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


100% agree. VzW absolutely screwed up the Nexus. Well they tend to screw up mostly every phone....see Note II home button as further proof lol.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

i won't be getting the lg nexus. i still feel my gs3 is the best purchase i have made.


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> 100% agree. VzW absolutely screwed up the Nexus. Well they tend to screw up mostly every phone....see Note II home button as further proof lol.


i believe the leaked photos of the verizon gs3 has a verizon logo on the home button too. im betting the note2 released version won't have it on there.


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

Notice how Google is really showing off the software in their moments of showing it off? We could easily have that in a week or two as well

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S III using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ImaComputa (Sep 8, 2011)

A faster processor isn't enough to give up removable storage IMO. The software side will be ported quickly to AOSP ROMs. The hardware design choices would make it a downgrade IMO. Also, what idiot in the design team keeps putting the headphone jack on top?


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

I wonder if the Verizon gnex experience was better (no carrier trouble) maybe the phone would have came to Verizon

what could have been


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

fixxxer2012 said:


> i believe the leaked photos of the verizon gs3 has a verizon logo on the home button too. im betting the note2 released version won't have it on there.


Oh it's real.... http://shop.verizonwireless.com/?id=galaxynote2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

another idea to throw out there.... galaxy note 2?? although i think the dual core in the s3 i think is on the same level as that enyxos soo im not sure if that quad core would actually be considered an upgrade...


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

i must say.. after the sgs3, i LOVE samsung and a "white' phone to be more specific.. lol


----------



## WhataSpaz (Feb 20, 2012)

joemagistro said:


> i must say.. after the sgs3, i LOVE samsung and a "white' phone to be more specific.. lol


I found this:










I think it's running Touchwiz


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

Makes sense for Google not to include LTE. It isn't a standard worldwide and the Verizon/Sprint GNex were a joke.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

WhataSpaz said:


> I found this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're on your own with that heap lol

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> Makes sense for Google not to include LTE. It isn't a standard worldwide and the Verizon/Sprint GNex were a joke.


So by that logic, no phones should offer LTE because its not a standard worldwide. Including the SGS3. As if releasing an option with LTE is really going to hamper the GSM "worldwide" sales. I'm paying good money for data...yeah let me use 3G for that.









AND, the VZW/Sprint Gnex device wasn't a joke. The way those carriers handled the nexus experience was a joke.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> another idea to throw out there.... galaxy note 2?? although i think the dual core in the s3 i think is on the same level as that enyxos soo im not sure if that quad core would actually be considered an upgrade...


I made a thread about this. I'm considering going to the Note 2. My consideration is based on size, processor, and some of the unique features it comes with. I haven't made up my mind yet. I'm not unhappy with the SG3. I like new technology and the Note 2 is different from other Android phones I've owned so I'm intrigued. I'm gonna have to continue thinking about it for a bit. Think I will definitely wait until it's on display at a VZW store so I can play with it first.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

SOTK said:


> I made a thread about this. I'm considering going to the Note 2. My consideration is based on size, processor, and some of the unique features it comes with. I haven't made up my mind yet. I'm not unhappy with the SG3. I like new technology and the Note 2 is different from other Android phones I've owned so I'm intrigued. I'm gonna have to continue thinking about it for a bit. Think I will definitely wait until it's on display at a VZW store so I can play with it first.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


Why not go to tmobile just to play with it.?

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> Why not go to tmobile just to play with it.?
> 
> Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


I'm assuming because he wants LTE not "4G."


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> I made a thread about this. I'm considering going to the Note 2. My consideration is based on size, processor, and some of the unique features it comes with. I haven't made up my mind yet. I'm not unhappy with the SG3. I like new technology and the Note 2 is different from other Android phones I've owned so I'm intrigued. I'm gonna have to continue thinking about it for a bit. Think I will definitely wait until it's on display at a VZW store so I can play with it first.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


If you like TouchWiz, the note 2 would be cool.

If you like AOSP ROMs (like me) don't get a phone with an Exynos processor. Samsung has not released source for everything, giving a gimped experience. I have the International S3, with Exynos & there are a few things that don't work properly. Most importantly the GPU. No project butter on CM10/AOSP ROMs. The two main devs for CM on the Int. S3 have given up on it, for these reasons.

Sorry, I know I sound like a broken record to some of you. I just want people to be forewarned. I know I wouldn't have bought the International S3, if I knew that things would not work properly with AOSP.


----------



## SOTK (Jul 25, 2011)

brkshr said:


> If you like TouchWiz, the note 2 would be cool.
> 
> If you like AOSP ROMs (like me) don't get a phone with an Exynos processor. Samsung has not released source for everything, giving a gimped experience. I have the International S3, with Exynos & there are a few things that don't work properly. Most importantly the GPU. No project butter on CM10/AOSP ROMs. The two main devs for CM on the Int. S3 have given up on it, for these reasons.
> 
> Sorry, I know I sound like a broken record to some of you. I just want people to be forewarned. I know I wouldn't have bought the International S3, if I knew that things would not work properly with AOSP.


I appreciate the heads up. Didn't know about project butter. That is a consideration; however, as long as the Note 2 could be rooted and if it's as smooth as the GS3 is on a fairly stock based Rom liked Beans, I'd be happy. To be honest, I don't think I'd even want AOSP on the Note 2 as some of the unique functionality would be lost; however, I also know that I get bored easily so I need to take my time with the decision, try it out first before I buy, and keep reading up on the developer scene. Thanks again for the heads up though.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

SOTK said:


> To be honest, I don't think I'd even want AOSP on the Note 2 as some of the unique functionality would be lost;


Very true!


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

SOTK said:


> I appreciate the heads up. Didn't know about project butter. That is a consideration; however, as long as the Note 2 could be rooted and if it's as smooth as the GS3 is on a fairly stock based Rom liked Beans, I'd be happy. To be honest, I don't think I'd even want AOSP on the Note 2 as some of the unique functionality would be lost; however, I also know that I get bored easily so I need to take my time with the decision, try it out first before I buy, and keep reading up on the developer scene. Thanks again for the heads up though.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


On the Note 2 you will have project butter in any TW ROM. Just probably not for AOSP.


----------



## mbh87 (Jun 14, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> So by that logic, no phones should offer LTE because its not a standard worldwide. Including the SGS3. As if releasing an option with LTE is really going to hamper the GSM "worldwide" sales. I'm paying good money for data...yeah let me use 3G for that.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How many flagship phones are sold overseas with LTE? Not many, if any. Why would they make a LTE version just for are country? Doesn't make sense. Google isn't you service provider, you paying ridiculous prices for LTE is your problem, not theirs.


----------



## joemagistro (Dec 19, 2011)

Mustang302LX said:


> I'm assuming because he wants LTE not "4G."


I said play with it.. Not buy it lol... It's the same phone minus the radios

Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mustang302LX (Jun 28, 2011)

joemagistro said:


> I said play with it.. Not buy it lol... It's the same phone minus the radios
> 
> Sent from my galaxy nexus using Xparent Purple Tapatalk 2


Ahhhh my bad haha.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> How many flagship phones are sold overseas with LTE? Not many, if any. Why would they make a LTE version just for are country? Doesn't make sense. Google isn't you service provider, you paying ridiculous prices for LTE is your problem, not theirs.


I unfortunately agree. As you know, I went GSM for all of about ~3 months. Both AT&T and T-Mo had terrible service in my area, so I couldn't stick with it. It's sad, but true. Without Verizon and LTE, I don't know what I'd do!


----------



## MFD00M (Aug 31, 2011)

mbh87 said:


> How many flagship phones are sold overseas with LTE? Not many, if any. Why would they make a LTE version just for are country? Doesn't make sense. Google isn't you service provider, you paying ridiculous prices for LTE is your problem, not theirs.


Why make a version for the US? Lets see, more sales? Google knows what they're doing. They snubbed VZW because they blew it with the GNex, plain and simple. If VZW didn't try and throw their weight around and ruin the Nexus experience (delayed OTAs, blocking Google wallet, CDMA/lte binaries, etc.) guarantee there would be a nexus 4 LTE.

Seems to make plenty of sense. There are several flagship phones that offer LTE versions. Providing an option vs making it a standard are two different things. You made it sound like I said all phones should be LTE.

Data is data...I'd be paying the same price regardless if it was 3g or LTE. Wanting my next phone to be LTE is a no brainer. I tried to go the GSM route and give hspa a chance, not having service at home or at work is just not an option for me.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## droidxuser123 (Jul 26, 2011)

MFD00M said:


> Why make a version for the US? Lets see, more sales? Google knows what they're doing. They snubbed VZW because they blew it with the GNex, plain and simple. If VZW didn't try and throw their weight around and ruin the Nexus experience (delayed OTAs, blocking Google wallet, CDMA/lte binaries, etc.) guarantee there would be a nexus 4 LTE.
> 
> Seems to make plenty of sense. There are several flagship phones that offer LTE versions. Providing an option vs making it a standard are two different things. You made it sound like I said all phones should be LTE.
> 
> ...


So blame big red haha


----------



## dave_k (Dec 12, 2011)

Why not just run cm10 4.2 on your gs3 when it's out......

Nexus4 is definitely a eye catcher to me, but with the gs3 already in hand running cm10 the nex doesn't being anything new to the table for me. Save for quad pro but that really isn't a necessary nowadays.

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

So, a sealed battery compartment, *and* suck battery life. No thanks

.http://www.autoomobi...galaxy/1007120/


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

Spotmark said:


> So, a sealed battery compartment, and suck battery life. No thanks
> 
> .http://www.autoomobi...galaxy/1007120/


I'll be buying two wireless base chargers, instead of two spare batteries for the N4. One for work & one for the nightstand. Not that I would prefer to do things that way.


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I'll be buying two wireless base chargers, instead of two spare batteries for the N4. One for work & one for the nightstand. Not that I would prefer to do things that way.


Just get a real phone!


----------



## brkshr (Jun 16, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Just get a real phone!


I miss Nexus dev support tho


----------



## Spotmark (Jul 17, 2011)

brkshr said:


> I miss Nexus dev support tho


That's actually one of the reasons I bought the S3. We were a (3) Nexus family, and I figured if I got the S3, I would still have the Nexuses to play with, as well as the S3.


----------

